# Road to 600 bench



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

So after running my mouth for the past few months I figured I would try to be of some use around here and throw this up. Currently sitting at 290-295 around 16% BF and turn 44 in November. Played college football and wrestled after that I got into bodybuilding and competed at a national level but ultimately turning pro wasn't going to happen so I focused on my career/family. Been using AAS on n off for 20 years outside of competition I never ran big cycles. A typical cycle for me would be 500 test 300 npp and your typical blast and cruise method. For this PR run I'll be running 750 test c 800 dhb 500 npp and 5 iu HGH and this will be my last cycle period. Previous bench PR was 585 current 515 for a double this week. I'll also log my food for As I recently was in cut and add my calories back slowly over the past 21 days.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 18, 2022)

Following


----------



## Stickler (Jul 18, 2022)

I'm in. Watching the journey!


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 18, 2022)

Excited to follow along!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh hells yea. I’ve been waiting a while for this. I’m in to eagerly learn. Thank you very much for putting this up!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh hells yea. I’ve been waiting a while for this. I’m in to eagerly learn. Thank you very much for putting this up!


Hey now this is REALLY all for you


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> So after running my mouth for the past few months I figured I would try to be of some use around here and throw this up. Currently sitting at 290-295 around 16% BF and turn 44 in November. Played college football and wrestled after that I got into bodybuilding and competed at a national level but ultimately turning pro wasn't going to happen so I focused on my career/family. Been using AAS on n off for 20 years outside of competition I never ran big cycles. A typical cycle for me would be 500 test 300 npp and your typical blast and cruise method. For this PR run I'll be running 750 test c 800 dhb 500 npp and 5 iu HGH and this will be my last cycle period. Previous bench PR was 585 current 515 for a double this week. I'll also log my food for As I recently was in cut and add my calories back slowly over the past 21 days.


Hell ya I am in for the ride


----------



## Dex (Jul 18, 2022)

So is that 6+ plates? Or is the bar heavier for that kind of weight? I would love to hit 4 plates.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 18, 2022)

insane.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> So is that 6+ plates? Or is the bar heavier for that kind of weight? I would love to hit 4 plates.


6 plates and 7.5 lbs on each side.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 18, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> 6 plates and 7.5 lbs on each side.


My lord.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 18, 2022)

Finally!  In for the 405 seated presses too.


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

Sooooo hear me out….. im subbed for sure but I swear gawd if this log goes 5 pages before a workout is posted I will second guess myself.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> Sooooo hear me out….. im subbed for sure but I swear gawd if this log goes 5 pages before a workout is posted I will second guess myself.


Workout?

There’s these things called steroids, bro. Just take them and you get strong. And if you don’t see results, just up the dose. I hear 1.5 grams is where steroids shine. 👍


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Workout?
> 
> There’s these things called steroids, bro. Just take them and you get strong. And if you don’t see results, just up the dose. I hear 1.5 grams is where steroids shine. 👍


Maybe 1.5 of just tren ya newb


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 18, 2022)

Sure FUCKER.!! Make me feel worse about myself then I already do…

Can’t wait to see this log take place and touch myself every time I read it..

BTW . How long will this cycle last??
I am gonna copycat it in a few months so I can get as big and strong as you..😂
No really how long.?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> So after running my mouth for the past few months I figured I would try to be of some use around here and throw this up. Currently sitting at 290-295 around 16% BF and turn 44 in November. Played college football and wrestled after that I got into bodybuilding and competed at a national level but ultimately turning pro wasn't going to happen so I focused on my career/family. Been using AAS on n off for 20 years outside of competition I never ran big cycles. A typical cycle for me would be 500 test 300 npp and your typical blast and cruise method. For this PR run I'll be running 750 test c 800 dhb 500 npp and 5 iu HGH and this will be my last cycle period. Previous bench PR was 585 current 515 for a double this week. I'll also log my food for As I recently was in cut and add my calories back slowly over the past 21 days.



In for the PR hombre


----------



## TomJ (Jul 18, 2022)

following.... spitefully and jealously.


----------



## Yano (Jul 18, 2022)

This is fucking awesome ,, its like watching Godzilla emerging from the sea !!


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Workout?
> 
> There’s these things called steroids, bro. Just take them and you get strong. And if you don’t see results, just up the dose. I hear 1.5 grams is where steroids shine. 👍


its come to the point where I can use the search for "1.5" and find posts in random threads making fun of me 🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice! Following


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

PZT said:


> Sooooo hear me out….. im subbed for sure but I swear gawd if this log goes 5 pages before a workout is posted I will second guess myself.


It'll be 3.75 pages of non sense


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

TomJ said:


> following.... spitefully and jealously.


You going to witness it live


----------



## TomJ (Jul 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You going to witness it live


make sure you let me know next time your at atilis!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Sure FUCKER.!! Make me feel worse about myself then I already do…
> 
> Can’t wait to see this log take place and touch myself every time I read it..
> 
> ...


I'm going to try to hit this by Xmas after that attempt it's over


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

#N4Page3


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 18, 2022)

Monster...


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jul 18, 2022)

Finally a thread about gay sex and dicks. 







Subbed!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Finally a thread about gay sex and dicks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And and ......gaping b holes !


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

@Achillesking how long do you take a break from the gym to allow your body to get use to the drugs? Should we check back in a week or two weeks?


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> @Achillesking how long do you take a break from the gym to allow your body to get use to the drugs? Should we check back in a week or two weeks?


I'm in the gym right now handsome. On the treadmill so my heart doesn't explode like a water balloon. Serious question ....do ppl really take a break when they get on cycle?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 18, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm in the gym right now handsome. On the treadmill so my heart doesn't explode like a water balloon. Serious question ....do ppl really take a break when they get on cycle?


Yea. There was a guy who posted that to his log recently. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. There was a guy who posted that to his log recently. 🤷‍♂️


Oh Ummm oh yeaaa not my style. Today was heavy rows and lats w some shoulder mobility and core. Finishing w 30 mins on 3.5 mph and 10 incline. 

Wide grip pull ups 3 x failure 
V bar pull ups 4 x failure w 45 lb plate around waist 
Front lat pull down 3 x 10 250 
Behind the neck pull down 3 x 12 200
Single arm pull downs 3 x 15 100 
Db pullover 4 x 8 150 
Bent over row  1x15 225 1x10 315 1 x6 405
Lying T- bar row 1 x 10 4 plates- 7 plates 
Truck twists 3 x 25 45 lb plate 
Some band work for my shoulders and some mobility exercises where I grab a 45 lb plate extend my arms come from waist rotate as if I'm tuning steering wheel to left then middle then right. Never knew the name of these but picked them up at a S&C conference from the head cat at Penn state. 

Meal 1: 24 Oz coffee cream n Splenda 
              16 oz egg whites 
               65 grams cream of wheat 2 tbsp     almond butter @RiR0 

Meal 2: 12 oz ground Turkey 
               65 grams cream of rice 

Meal 3: 25 gram whey isolate 
              2 peaches 1/2 cup blueberry 

Meal 4: about to eat now 
               8 oz ground lamb 
               Asparagus 

Meal 5: 16 oz egg whites 
               Blueberry strawberries raspberry in REAL Greek yogurt you goons!!!

Meal 6: 40 gram shake


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 18, 2022)

290 and only 16%, dude you have damn near reached mutant status! Monsta . Looking forward to this log.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 18, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> 290 and only 16%, dude you have damn near reached mutant status! Monsta . Looking forward to this log.


@RiR0 would you say 16 is about where I am? That's a round about for my estimate he would know better


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> @RiR0 would you say 16 is about where I am? That's a round about for my estimate he would know better


16-18


----------



## presser (Jul 19, 2022)

following.. awesome!


----------



## presser (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Oh Ummm oh yeaaa not my style. Today was heavy rows and lats w some shoulder mobility and core. Finishing w 30 mins on 3.5 mph and 10 incline.
> 
> Wide grip pull ups 3 x failure
> V bar pull ups 4 x failure w 45 lb plate around waist
> ...


nice!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 16-18


Thanks cutie pie


----------



## presser (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Oh Ummm oh yeaaa not my style. Today was heavy rows and lats w some shoulder mobility and core. Finishing w 30 mins on 3.5 mph and 10 incline.
> 
> Wide grip pull ups 3 x failure
> V bar pull ups 4 x failure w 45 lb plate around waist
> ...


were all sets done to failure? i see two were and the rest? thanks and good stuff... that volume would kill me lol


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

presser said:


> were all sets done to failure? i see two were and the rest? thanks and good stuff... that volume would kill me lol


Nah reps are written next to sets 3 sets x 12 reps


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

Feel free to critique and give suggestions


----------



## TomJ (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Feel free to critique and give suggestions


Bro, who in their right mind is in a position to critique? 
You're in mostly uncharted territory you big beautiful beast you

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Nah reps are written next to sets 3 sets x 12 reps


cool thank achille!


----------



## presser (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bro, who in their right mind is in a position to critique?
> You're in mostly uncharted territory you big beautiful beast you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


i def agree with that... he has been there done that...lol... he is a monster... god bless ya man


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Feel free to critique and give suggestions


I’d say keep dieting until you have striated glutes and death face


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’d say keep dieting until you have striated glutes and death face


Umm you weren't saying that at diner the other night when you squeezed my plumb ass


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bro, who in their right mind is in a position to critique?
> You're in mostly uncharted territory you big beautiful beast you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I do have luscious full mane of chest hair. But a lot of you dudes are smart I appreciate all the knowledge I pick up here


----------



## presser (Jul 19, 2022)

@Achillesking bro what is the split like?


----------



## TomJ (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I do have luscious full mane of chest hair. But a lot of you dudes are smart I appreciate all the knowledge I pick up here


Oh the irony that one of the biggest, strongest mother fuckers on this board is open to critique and learning while 190lb dudes wanting to run a gram and a half with a gallon of milk a day aren't. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm in the gym right now handsome. On the treadmill so my heart doesn't explode like a water balloon. Serious question ....do ppl really take a break when they get on cycle?


Only when injured and pissed off..and gotta get rid of the empties but don't have the heart to toss a half used bottle.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Oh the irony that one of the biggest, strongest mother fuckers on this board is open to critique and learning while 190lb dudes wanting to run a gram and a half with a gallon of milk a day aren't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



He has more muscle than i have body mass


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Oh the irony that one of the biggest, strongest mother fuckers on this board is open to critique and learning while 190lb dudes wanting to run a gram and a half with a gallon of milk a day aren't.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


You know one of the reason why I'm so big and bad? Because my ego don't get it the way of listening 😊


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> He has more muscle than i have body mass


Yea but you obv have the bigger pp


----------



## TomJ (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You know one of the reason why I'm so big and bad? Because my ego don't get it the way of listening


Preach it man. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Yea but you obv have the bigger pp



We both know thats a lie.
But thank you anyways


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> We both know thats a lie.
> But thank you anyways


My wife been in Jamaica for like 2 months at this point I don't even know if mine works anymore


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 19, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> My wife been in Jamaica for like 2 months at this point I don't even know if mine works anymore



I married a 110lb asian woman so i wouldn't be judged


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Bro, who in their right mind is in a position to critique?
> You're in mostly uncharted territory you big beautiful beast you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


For one, not a single kick back was done


----------



## JuiceisLoose (Jul 19, 2022)

Following. I wanna be thicc like you bb 

Jokes aside you are a fuckin monster lol


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I married a 110lb asian woman so i wouldn't be judged


I married a 200 lb Jamaican because I love to be humiliated


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Preach it man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


As I've gotten old and fat I find myself doing just that and I have grey beard hair now


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 19, 2022)

JuiceisLoose said:


> Following. I wanna be thicc like you bb
> 
> Jokes aside you are a fuckin monster lol


Welcome. I am thicker then a bowl of oatmeal


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

Chest day 
30 mins on incline treadmill 
Shoulder mobility warm up 12 lb weights set of 30 side lateral raises. Quarter rotation front  15 reps side 15 reps 


Incline Bbell 225 x 15 315 x 12 405 x 8 

Close grip incline bbell 5 x 8 315 
1 set of 21s 7 quarter 7 half 7 full reps 315 

Incline dumbell press 140s x 10 150s x 8 160s x8 180s x 5 

Incline dumbbell flys 3 x10 100s  

Cable crossover 3 x20 

Low cable flys 3 x 15 

Weighted dips 4 x failure 100lb plate around waist 

Meal 1 : 16 oz egg white 
               64 g cream of wheat 
                24 oz coffee cream n Splenda 

Meal 2: 16 oz shrimp w fresh garlic olive oil 
               50 g cream of rice 

Meal 3: 12 oz chicken 1 cup orzo pasta 1/4 cup feta cheese 1 tbsp olive oil 

Meal 4: 50 grams whey 

Meal 5: 16 oz egg white 
               1 cup blueberry 
                1/2 cup raspberry 

Meal 6: 50 grams whey


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 20, 2022)

This log is inspiring and demoralizing at the same time; impressive weights bro.


----------



## PZT (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Chest day
> 30 mins on incline treadmill
> Shoulder mobility warm up 12 lb weights set of 30 side lateral raises. Quarter rotation front  15 reps side 15 reps
> 
> ...


Fk u sir


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> This log is inspiring and demoralizing at the same time; impressive weights bro.


No what's demoralizing is I had to drive into Philadelphia to train today 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Chest day
> 30 mins on incline treadmill
> Shoulder mobility warm up 12 lb weights set of 30 side lateral raises. Quarter rotation front  15 reps side 15 reps
> 
> ...


21s? 🤔 I’ve only seen one other guy do those. It was at a bench only meet. He did them as a final set of warmups with 405 pounds. He went on to bench 550 at that meet. 

So I’m starting to think 21s might be extremely beneficial????


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 21s? 🤔 I’ve only seen one other guy do those. It was at a bench only meet. He did them as a final set of warmups with 405 pounds. He went on to bench 550 at that meet.
> 
> So I’m starting to think 21s might be extremely beneficial????


Damn 21s w 405 is impressive. I just do it because I like getting a pump which you n I both know that's truly how to grow


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> Fk u sir


I feel the same way about myself


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 20, 2022)

This is awesome to follow!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 21s? 🤔 I’ve only seen one other guy do those. It was at a bench only meet. He did them as a final set of warmups with 405 pounds. He went on to bench 550 at that meet.
> 
> So I’m starting to think 21s might be extremely beneficial????


In all seriousness tho I like 21s because your working at every level of the lift. I just make sure I keep them tight and controlled to actually work


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No what's demoralizing is I had to drive into Philadelphia to train today 🤮🤮🤮



Philly is depressing.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Philly is depressing.


Literally the fuckin pits man


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Literally the fuckin pits man



If i had a choice between living in Philly.
Or staying in my current situation, BUT i have to punch myself in the dick 10 times a day, id choose the dick punching.

Hey, at least its not Chicago


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Philly is depressing.


The wife and I flip houses on the side our latest place is in Medford NJ not many gyms around there outside your chain gyms and their DBs don't go heavy. There is a gym in Philly thay have DBs up to 200 so I ventured over


----------



## Yano (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> In all seriousness tho I like 21s because your working at every level of the lift. I just make sure I keep them tight and controlled to actually work


Ok I just had to go look up 21's cus Id never heard of them. This log's paying off for me already. Love learning new shit. 

Couple questions - is this primarily for growth can it be used for strength training  ? 

 When I googled them it seems most posts are articles about using them for bi's can this be used effectively on other areas as well ?


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ok I just had to go look up 21's cus Id never heard of them. This log's paying off for me already. Love learning new shit.
> 
> Couple questions - is this primarily for growth can it be used for strength training  ?
> 
> When I googled them it seems most posts are articles about using them for bi's can this be used effectively on other areas as well ?


I guess you can use them for shoulder press as well. I don't really see them helping in any other areas. I use them to hit every level of the press and use them more as an auxiliary not sure the science if any behind them honestly just something I like to do


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 20, 2022)

I like doing 21's on shoulders and chest days. I do them at the very end after all the primary work is done. It has been helping me finally develop my front and side delts.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I like doing 21's on shoulders and chest days. I do them at the very end after all the primary work is done. It has been helping me finally develop my front and side delts.


Crazy high reps is what finally finished off my shoulders and gave me some really nice round caps


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 20, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Crazy high reps is what finally finished off my shoulders and gave me some really nice round caps


Yeah, it is weird or maybe normal IDK. My legs, core and back, respond to heavy weight low reps. My arms and delts lower weight higher reps. I am looking to get the nice capped shoulders but struggling.


----------



## Yano (Jul 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Yeah, it is weird or maybe normal IDK. My legs, core and back, respond to heavy weight low reps. My arms and delts lower weight higher reps. I am looking to get the nice capped shoulders but struggling.


I might be stating some thing obvious but its early and im stoned ,, go with it   

I think arms n delts respond to lower weights and higher reps better due to them being much smaller muscle groups ?

 So lower weight , slower concentrated reps with a really high count and paying attention to hand position I think would really matter much more for them than just trying to bust out heavy triples. 

Or I could be totally fucking wrong ,,, after all im just an idiot with a bong and a cup of coffee 👍


----------



## JuiceisLoose (Jul 21, 2022)

Keep posting your workout brother! Great numbers


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> The wife and I flip houses on the side our latest place is in Medford NJ not many gyms around there outside your chain gyms and their DBs don't go heavy. There is a gym in Philly thay have DBs up to 200 so I ventured over


you know who has big boy dumbbells and is closer than philly?


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> you know who has big boy dumbbells and is closer than philly?


Thomas I'm afraid of the insane amount of wedgies and fat man tit slaps I'll get if I walk in your gym


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

are you planning on making your 600 attempt at a meet? or just at the gym


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 21, 2022)

Late entry yesterday work out 

Hamstrings/quads 

Good mornings 135 x 15 x 3 225 x10 x 2
Straight leg DL 225 x 12 315 x 12 405 x10 x2 
Lying leg extension 3 x25 
Hack squats 4 plates x 20 x 4 
Barbell lunges 225 x 8 x 3 

So I decided to spar last night I went 12 rounds 6 actual sparring 6 just moving. I sparred a young man light heavyweight he proceeded to literally jab my face in as if I was a booble head doll. I threw like 7 body shots and the rest of the time ear muff defense to save my teeth. But it was fun. 

Meal 1: 16 oz egg whites 
               64 g cream of wheat 

Meal 2: 16 oz lamb chops 
               1 sweet potato 

Meal 3: 8 oz chicken 
               Salad w 2 tbsp real Cretan olive oil 
              2 peaches 

Meal 4: 50 grams whey 

Meal 5: 16 ozz egg white 
               1 cup strawberry 1 cup blueberry 

Meal 6: 50 gram whey


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> are you planning on making your 600 attempt at a meet? or just at the gym


At the gym in a raggedy Henley thermal w holes in it


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> At the gym in a raggedy Henley thermal w holes in it


peak performance!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 21, 2022)

TomJ said:


> peak performance!


My chest hair will also be out in the wide open


----------



## TomJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> My chest hair will also be out in the wide open


extra cushion to push that 600lbs off of! i like it


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 23, 2022)

Didn't realize I skipped a day. So Thursday work out as as follows. 

Shoulders: 

Seated OHP 225 x1x15 315x1x10 405x1x6 415x1x1 425x1x1 435x1x1 
Arnold presses 100x1x12 110x1x10 120x1x8

Hammer strength shoulder press. I sit reverse in this machine to make it isolate my rear delt and I use high reps as extremely high reps has been the only thing that has ever made my rear delts grow. 3 plates on each side 3 x30

Standing side laterals: 3 x15 40 
Incline barbell front raises: 3x12 95
Incline rear delts side raises:3x 30 50
Bent over rear lateral raises 3x30 30

Finished with 30 mins on incline treadmill 

Meal 1: 16 oz egg whites 
               1 cup oats 

Meal 2: 16 oz shrimp with olive oil 
               64 grams cream of rice 
Mixed them up w some hot sauce as a shrimp n grits deal 

Meal 3: 8 oz ground lamb 
              Salad
              1 peach 

Meal 4 50 g whey 

Meal 5 16 oz egg white 
              1 cup strawberry 
               Greek yogurt 
Meal 6 50 g whey


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

Yo brother,  my girl said the next time you come over you gotta stop leaving your toys all over our living room!


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Yo brother,  my girl said the next time you come over you gotta stop leaving your toys all over our living room!
> 
> View attachment 25246


Why oh why would you just let those precious babies rot away😢😢😢


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Why oh why would you just let those precious babies rot away😢😢😢


Those are at my gym, the extra set. There's heavier one's on the rack. But I agree,  under a trash basket?  I mean wtf. I don't own the place, I just hope that one day I can put them back on the rack after 3 sets of shrugs.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Those are at my gym, the extra set. There's heavier one's on the rack. But I agree,  under a trash basket?  I mean wtf. I don't own the place, I just hope that one day I can put them back on the rack after 3 sets of shrugs.


What was the weight of them ?


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

Those were either 160 or 180/185. I'll take a picture of the rack next time I go. We'll call it, your Christmas wish list


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Those were either 160 or 180/185. I'll take a picture of the rack next time I go. We'll call it, your Christmas wish list


That looks like 200 to me


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Those were either 160 or 180/185. I'll take a picture of the rack next time I go. We'll call it, your Christmas wish list


How far you live from NJ?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> That looks like 200 to me


Honestly those might 210s. Counted 9 10lb plates, the handle is probably 10 and the little ones on the end are probably 2.5 or 5s


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 24, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Honestly those might 210s. Counted 9 10lb plates, the handle is probably 10 and the little ones on the end are probably 2.5 or 5s


I thought so plus say 5lb handle. If main man don't live 10 hrs from me I'll go pay the man to take them off his hands if they literally collecting dust


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> That looks like 200 to me


I can't do math, especially at the gym while exhausted. I just saw them and thought of your bench aspirations and was TRYING to be funny. Geesh.  I'll count them SPECIFICALLY for you sir. Lol... I mean,  it really could be, I may have counted wrong for sure.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I can't do math, especially at the gym while exhausted. I just saw them and thought of your bench aspirations and was TRYING to be funny. Geesh.  I'll count them SPECIFICALLY for you sir. Lol... I mean,  it really could be, I may have counted wrong for sure.


Either way they’re heavy ass dbs my gym has up to 220s


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> That looks like 200 to me





Achillesking said:


> How far you live from NJ?





RiR0 said:


> Honestly those might 210s. Counted 9 10lb plates, the handle is probably 10 and the little ones on the end are probably 2.5 or 5s





Achillesking said:


> I thought so plus say 5lb handle. If main man don't live 10 hrs from me I'll go pay the man to take them off his hands if they literally collecting dust


From "joke" to bloody shark tank.. you fiends!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I thought so plus say 5lb handle. If main man don't live 10 hrs from me I'll go pay the man to take them off his hands if they literally collecting dust


I think he’s in Delawhere.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think he’s in Delawhere.


Welp I'm there w bells on


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think he’s in Delawhere.


Oh shit. I forgot to answer. .. but yeah. Damn @BigBaldBeardGuy  taking notes on GPS locations now eh? Lol.. putting my shit out there now?  I mean I KNOW  I've already said it like 4 times or whatever. Sigh. Yeah, I. Delaware. About q5 minutes from Biden's house. (What a disgrace)


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Welp I'm there w bells on


You keep your bells man!  As a matter of fact if you show up, please leave your balls.. I mean bells at home. Or the very least,  the car. 

Actually, I'll find out if they are looking to dump them, but I doubt it. There's some heavy players (like you mofos) there.  I have my next check in Monday and my coach isn't the owner but works out the gym, so I'm sure he'd know either way.


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> You keep your bells man!  As a matter of fact if you show up, please leave your balls.. I mean bells at home. Or the very least,  the car.
> 
> Actually, I'll find out if they are looking to dump them, but I doubt it. There's some heavy players (like you mofos) there.  I have my next check in Monday and my coach isn't the owner but works out the gym, so I'm sure he'd know either way.


Just PM the name of the gym(and dick pics) and I'll just call up and ask broski


----------



## Achillesking (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Just PM the name of the gym(and dick pics) and I'll just call up and ask broski


Ps by the looks of it ain't nobody touching those things lol


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Just PM the name of the gym(and dick pics) and I'll just call up and ask broski


First of all. It's MR. BROSKI to you. Just sayin. And the first rule of broksi club is we don't talk about broksi club..


I literally had to save that in my autocorrect now. Thank you for that.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Ps by the looks of it ain't nobody touching those things lol


Don't let the snot rags fool you sir. They are being used to elevate that fine paper receptacle.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Bump. Because I miss you big guy. This thread had so much potential, @Achillesking where did it go wrong?


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 5, 2022)

Sorry I'm currently talking shit about winning state titles in wrestling 30 years ago. I'm bringing this back tonight. I was retiring from work the last two weeks


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 5, 2022)

Retiring from work.  Fuck my life.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Retiring from work.  Fuck my life.



Right?
My death and retirement will probably occur at the exact same moment


----------



## JuiceisLoose (Aug 9, 2022)

Where you at big guy?! Was looking forward to this


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

If I ever retire from work, I always imagine myself writing a “How to Bench Big” on a popular bodybuilder and PED forum. 

🤷‍♂️ But that’s just me.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 9, 2022)

Alright you sexy mother fuckers. You probably all that this was over. That I quit. That one of you had an opening to come slide in here and take my spot at the table as being the beefiest hunkiest stud in this entire forum but oh no you were mistaken. Well you guys all sat around making sure your mike hard lemonade's fit your macros I was in the lab getting bigger stronger .....syke nah I was retiring from work and getting all that lined up and also I've been home alone for 2 months so I had to set traps to protect my house with paint cans and Xmas tree balls n shit. 

Last two weeks were pretty stale training remained the same diet as well. This is week I decided to add some maximum fatigue to my leg workouts and switch things up that'll take place Thursday for quads and Sunday for hamstrings...I'll be switching to 6 days on  1 day off same dreaded bro split but for a day dedicated for hammies some more lat work and rear delts. 

Today was heavy rows/shoulder mobility and core. 

Warm up was 30 mins on treadmill 10 incline 2.7 mph. 

Weighted Wide grip pull up 3x failure 90lbs on belt but I used straps 
V grip pull ups 4x 15 
Bent over barbell rows 1x10 225 1x10 315 1x8 405 1 x 8 455 
Wide grip under hand barbell row 2x 12 225 1 x8 315
 dumbell row 3x failure 150s got about 20 reps per set 
T bar rows failure sets up to 8 plates then one giant drop from 8 plates down to 1...this destroyed me I wanted to finish w snatch grip uoright row and some bent over rear lateral but I was fried so I finished w 4 sets of 25 overhead Russian twists w a 45 and then some shoulder mobility exercises using the bands. 

Meal 1 which is 10 am as I take 3 iu hgh at 6 and like to fast 4 hrs prior to eating

16 oz egg white 
1 cup oats 
500 mg berberine 

Meal 2 
8 oz ground Turkey 
1 cup broccoli 
1 small sweet potato 
500 mh berberine 

Meal 3 @RiR0 @BigBaldBeardGuy 
2 serving humapro 

Meal 4 
8 oz ground Turkey 
Salad w olive oil 

Meal 5 
16 oz egg white 
2 peaches 

Meal 6(10 pm)
2 servings humapro


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 9, 2022)

Cycle is 750 test 500 npp 600 dhb 5 iu hgh all purchased off this forum


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 9, 2022)

Super pumped this is rolling again!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

I gave you a “like” 





























(I go on later and take it away though)


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I gave you a “like”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am white trash so that's fair


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I am white trash so that's fair


Strong white trash.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 9, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Strong white trash.


It's the juice bruh


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Meal 1 which is 10 am as I take 3 iu hgh at 6 and like to fast 4 hrs prior to eating


I'm reading so many different reports on when to take GH depending on your goals, when to eat in relation to your shot, what things you should not eat, and how close pre or post workout or not late at night if your under 50.  

WTF!  lol.  Anyway, what's the point of the 4hr fast before eating/after your 6am shot. 

Thanks you beefiest hunkiest stud in this entire forum  you.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm reading so many different reports on when to take GH depending on your goals, when to eat in relation to your shot, what things you should not eat, and how close pre or post workout or not late at night if your under 50.
> 
> WTF!  lol.  Anyway, what's the point of the 4hr fast before eating/after your 6am shot.
> 
> Thanks you beefiest hunkiest stud in this entire forum  you.


Just giving my self a safety net to mess w my sugas as I'm fattyyyy


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Cycle is 750 test 500 npp 600 dhb 5 iu hgh all purchased off this forum


Mad jelly


----------



## PZT (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm reading so many different reports on when to take GH depending on your goals, when to eat in relation to your shot, what things you should not eat, and how close pre or post workout or not late at night if your under 50.
> 
> WTF!  lol.  Anyway, what's the point of the 4hr fast before eating/after your 6am shot.
> 
> Thanks you beefiest hunkiest stud in this entire forum  you.


I’ve never taken it but seems like the “pros” taking it now days advocate splitting the dose morning and night.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Mad jelly


I'm more jealous he got to retire AND has had the house to himself for 2 months.  What kind of married dude with 4 kids gets that kind of vacation?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I'm more jealous he got to retire AND has had the house to himself for 2 months.  What kind of married dude with 4 kids gets that kind of vacation?


A 300 lbs specimen is the answer to your question


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> A 300 lbs specimen is the answer to your question


Well shit.  I got the 300lbs part down.  Not so sure about the specimen aspect.  I haven't had 2 months to myself ever.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Well shit.  I got the 300lbs part down.  Not so sure about the specimen aspect.  I haven't had 2 months to myself ever.


Show me your 300 I'll show you minesss


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I'm more jealous he got to retire AND has had the house to himself for 2 months.  What kind of married dude with 4 kids gets that kind of vacation?


My kids are grown and hate my guts my wife probably has a second family in the Caribbean. I'm just trying to fend off the wet bandits


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 10, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm reading so many different reports on when to take GH depending on your goals, when to eat in relation to your shot, what things you should not eat, and how close pre or post workout or not late at night if your under 50.
> 
> WTF!  lol.  Anyway, what's the point of the 4hr fast before eating/after your 6am shot.
> 
> Thanks you beefiest hunkiest stud in this entire forum  you.


I just take it when I remember 😂 
I’m not gonna complicate the drugs


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Show me your 300 I'll show you minesss


Mine is spread out on a 6'3" frame.  I look more like a 275.  I'd imagine you look much more muscular.  Probably because you are lol.


Achillesking said:


> My kids are grown and hate my guts my wife probably has a second family in the Caribbean. I'm just trying to fend off the wet bandits


Well shit sorry to hear that man.  Still two months alone is two months alone.  I can't even imagine.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Mine is spread out on a 6'3" frame.  I look more like a 275.  I'd imagine you look much more muscular.  Probably because you are lol.
> 
> Well shit sorry to hear that man.  Still two months alone is two months alone.


I'm just kidding mg two oldest are in school and my other two went with mom to her family in Jamaica for the summer. I stayed how  to handle some business things n honestly a summer there is just too fuckin much man. This used to be cool when I was young n ran around w women now I just sleep in my recliner and let my laundry pile to the ceiling


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 10, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm just kidding mg two oldest are in school and my other two went with mom to her family in Jamaica for the summer. I stayed how  to handle some business things n honestly a summer there is just too fuckin much man. This used to be cool when I was young n ran around w women now I just sleep in my recliner and let my laundry pile to the ceiling


 Living the dream bro.  Where do I sign up?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 28, 2022)

So……….


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 5, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Bump


He’s too busy eating Five Guys. Probably got the large Cajun fries too. Hang on I’ll be right back……


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> He’s too busy eating Five Guys. Probably got the large Cajun fries too. Hang on I’ll be right back……


Five guys fuckin terrible. First time will be my last. But come on when you just inclined 500 for 2 you can eat what you want


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Five guys fuckin terrible. First time will be my last. But come on when you just inclined 500 for 2 you can eat what you want


This is fact.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 5, 2022)

Oh shit, is this log rolling again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Oh shit, is this log rolling again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No but dammit we are trying.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Oh shit, is this log rolling again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes
And i don't particularly care if he wants to or not
We need this


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> No but dammit we are trying.


I'm here I'm here. Let's all watch Andy ruiz box tonight and we'll use it as an ice breaker tomorrow


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 5, 2022)

TMNT video games, fast food binges, boxing. Where the fuck is the lifting!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 5, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> TMNT video games, fast food binges, boxing. Where the fuck is the lifting!


Dude....I could let shredder win


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Well Andy ruiz looked like Shit and Luis ortiz Is shot to hell. 

Heavy lat work/pulls 

Wide grip pull ups 3x failure 
Behind the neck pull ups 3x failure 
V grip weighted pull ups 1 set 45 lb plate x 15 2 set 90 lbs x 12 
DB pullover 4 x12 150s 
Single arm lat pull down 3 x 10 100 110 120/
1 x failure 130 

One arm DB row 1 x15 180 1 x 12 190 2 x 8 200
T bar row 1 set 4 plates up to 8 then 8 back down to 1 no idea rep per plate. 

Wide grip upright row 3x10 135. 

Cardio: 1hr hike w the pooch


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Well Andy ruiz looked like Shit and Luis ortiz Is shot to hell.
> 
> Heavy lat work/pulls
> 
> ...


Is there a difference in muscle activation in the behind neck pull-ups


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 7, 2022)

Crazy weights, dude! Awesome to see!
200 with one arm?! Super sick!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Is there a difference in muscle activation in the behind neck pull-ups


Nah pretty much work the same just something to do to switch things up


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Crazy weights, dude! Awesome to see!
> 200 with one arm?! Super sick!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Yano (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Well Andy ruiz looked like Shit and Luis ortiz Is shot to hell.
> 
> Heavy lat work/pulls
> 
> ...


Dude ,, 200# one arm rows are sick *tips muh hat with just a stupid grin 

Standing rows or Krocs or ?,, i'm trying to picture that shit in my head lol


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude ,, 200# one arm rows are sick *tips muh hat with just a stupid grin
> 
> Standing rows or Krocs or ?,, i'm trying to picture that shit in my head lol


I lean on the dumbbell  rack w my off hand and bend forward at the knee


----------



## Yano (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I lean on the dumbbell  rack w my off hand and bend forward at the knee


Right on sort of like a kroc then , fuck me LOL you are officially a fucking super hero


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on sort of like a kroc then , fuck me LOL you are officially a fucking super hero


I'm not sure what a Kroc is. I never heard that term


----------



## Yano (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm not sure what a Kroc is. I never heard that term


Matt Kroc - hes the fella they give credit for this lift. its the second lift he does on this


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Matt Kroc - hes the fella they give credit for this lift. its the second lift he does on this


To be fair in these liberal times. Its Janea Kroc now


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Matt Kroc - hes the fella they give credit for this lift. its the second lift he does on this


Yea I lean way more forward then this


----------



## PZT (Sep 7, 2022)

600 in your hands will make you feel like a monster? I’ve done high box squats with those weights and it cracks a disc every time lol


----------



## Yano (Sep 7, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> To be fair in these liberal times. Its Janea Kroc now


Yeah I tried to put that out of my mind ,,, he is one funky lookin broad hahaaha.


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Well Andy ruiz looked like Shit and Luis ortiz Is shot to hell.
> 
> Heavy lat work/pulls
> 
> ...


You have to be built like a FN monster! 200# single arm rows!


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Well Andy ruiz looked like Shit and Luis ortiz Is shot to hell.
> 
> Heavy lat work/pulls
> 
> ...


This would put me in the hospital. Awesome


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Well Andy ruiz looked like Shit and Luis ortiz Is shot to hell.
> 
> Heavy lat work/pulls
> 
> ...



No adding any biceps to you back day?


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 7, 2022)

@Achillesking is my hero. 

That is all.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Matt Kroc - hes the fella they give credit for this lift. its the second lift he does on this


That was great, nice share Yano!  Talked about not breathing, his shrugs turn him purple.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> That was great, nice share Yano!  Talked about not breathing, his shrugs turn him purple.


“Her” shrugs you mean, you deadnaming meanie head.


----------



## iGone (Sep 7, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> “Her” shrugs you mean, you deadnaming meanie head.


Fuck I totally forget they transitioned...

I'd let her pop my head like a watermelon


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> “Her” shrugs you mean, you deadnaming meanie head.





iGone said:


> Fuck I totally forget they transitioned...
> 
> I'd let her pop my head like a watermelon


Wait.. what the fuck?!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No adding any biceps to you back day?


No because I do not attempt to stick my wiener in my own butt


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> @Achillesking is my hero.
> 
> That is all.


I just make up numbers to impress you


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah I tried to put that out of my mind ,,, he is one funky lookin broad hahaaha.


Gross


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

iGone said:


> Fuck I totally forget they transitioned...
> 
> I'd let her pop my head like a watermelon


Gross


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You have to be built like a FN monster! 200# single arm rows!


I'm built like a lesbian pizza maker


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm built like a lesbian pizza maker


What model of Subaru do you drive?


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> What model of Subaru do you drive?





Test_subject said:


> What model of Subaru do you drive?


Forester. It's has room in back for my slow pitch softball equipment


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Forester. It's has room in back for my slow pitch softball equipment


Good choice. Those things are bull-dyke magnets.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You have to be built like a FN monster! 200# single arm rows!


Like that old magazine cover of Dorian back in the day with a 200# db..


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 7, 2022)

Just got to thinking... I too am on the road to a 600lb bench. 

Only problem I will die of old age long before I get the 600lb bench.

Fucking animals hitting 600lbs


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 7, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Just got to thinking... I too am on the road to a 600lb bench.
> 
> Only problem I will die of old age long before I get the 600lb bench.
> 
> Fucking animals hitting 600lbs


Right?  I have a pretty solid bench and I’ll never get to 600.


----------



## PZT (Sep 7, 2022)

iGone said:


> Fuck I totally forget they transitioned...
> 
> I'd let her pop my head like a watermelon


She don’t like dudes lol


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm on the road to 600lbs.

#MeToo


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Just got to thinking... I too am on the road to a 600lb bench.
> 
> Only problem I will die of old age long before I get the 600lb bench.
> 
> Fucking animals hitting 600lbs


Or maybe I'll die sooner because of the 600 lb bench 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I'm on the road to 600lbs.
> 
> #MeToo


Hey....scram. You get on outta here !!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> She don’t like dudes lol


Gross


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Right?  I have a pretty solid bench and I’ll never get to 600.


Makes two of us 🤷


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Hey....scram. You get on outta here !!



No way. I'm going to do your workout for 3 months and imma make you proud. 

Subbed.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Joliver said:


> No way. I'm going to do your workout for 3 months and imma make you proud.
> 
> Subbed.


Yayyyyyy


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm built like a lesbian pizza maker


So are we talking about Rosie O'Donnell making pizza or Stella Maxwell?


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> So are we talking about Rosie O'Donnell making pizza or Stella Maxwell


Rosie x 2


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Rosie x 2


We can no longer be together, but only because Rosie is now a vegan. I cant eat a pizza without meat on it.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I'm built like a lesbian pizza maker



My kinda girl. That’s gotta be some damn good pizza. Bet she makes a hell of a thin crust pounding that dough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> She don’t like dudes lol


Is it weird I find her kind of attractive.😂😂 I need to lay off the sauce.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Is it weird I find her kind of attractive.😂😂 I need to lay off the sauce.


Go take a break for the night buddy.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Go take a break for the night buddy.


😂😂😂😂I know I know…
Could not
Help myself..
It is a chick right?


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> 😂😂😂😂I know I know…
> Could not
> Help myself..
> It is a chick right?


No.....


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2022)

As long as it’s a chick I stand by my word..


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> As long as it’s a chick I stand by my word..


Definitely not a chick Leroy!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> As long as it’s a chick I stand by my word..


Don't you dare....you said what you said. You own this like a man!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> No.....


Come on man… no fn way… I fell for this one..


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Don't you dare....you said what you said. You own this like a man!


Ok Ok… I will own it.. so now I know it’s a dude how do I get right with myself..


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Ok Ok… I will own it.. so now I know it’s a dude how do I get right with myself..


Try some butt stuff 🤷


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Try some butt stuff 🤷


Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## PZT (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Is it weird I find her kind of attractive.😂😂 I need to lay off the sauce.


Super duper lol


----------



## PZT (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Ok Ok… I will own it.. so now I know it’s a dude how do I get right with myself..


You gotta suck ya own dick to undue the ghey. Read it in a book. #research


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 7, 2022)

Ok I will take my lashing. I didn’t figure this would go unpunished…

Mistakes happen… learning from them is the important part😂✌️


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Is it weird I find her kind of attractive. I need to lay off the sauce.



Tren much? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Ok Ok… I will own it.. so now I know it’s a dude how do I get right with myself..



You gotta rub one out to her and then forget it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Sep 7, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> As long as it’s a chick I stand by my word..



She's not a lady boy, she's a lady man. Lol. Don't know if you're ready for her. You'll ask for a handjob and she'll literally beat your dick off. Lol.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 8, 2022)

Where is @BigBaldBeardGuy


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Ok Ok… I will own it.. so now I know it’s a dude how do I get right with myself..






lol


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 11, 2022)

Took a few days off as I was getting my daughter situated in her first apartment and looking for any perverts to punch their livers out their assholes 

Heavy CL and tricep work 

Close grip 1x 10 225 1 x10 315 1x 8 365 1x 6 405 1x 6 455 1x 2 500 

Barbell skull crushers 3 x 12 225 

Behind the head two arm db extension 3 x 12 150 

Single arm db ext 3 x 10 50 

Rope push downs 3 x failure full stack 

Reverse tri push down 3 x failure full stack 

Weighted dips 3 x 12 100lbs 

Dips 3 x failure 

Cardio.: made an attempt to jog. Have some issues w my feet so it's a work in progress. My nephew is one of the top 7 year old
wrestlers in the country so my goal is too be able to do some road work w him by spring time. At least 2 miles


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 11, 2022)

Dude those are massive close grips!!! I'm definitely adding em into my program!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 11, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Dude those are massive close grips!!! I'm definitely adding em into my program!


Do it!!!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 11, 2022)

Barbell skull crushers 3 x 12 225

Damn impressive!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 11, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Barbell skull crushers 3 x 12 225
> 
> Damn impressive!


No doubt! People are trying to even bench that!! Myself included!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Took a few days off as I was getting my daughter situated in her first apartment and looking for any perverts to punch their livers out their assholes
> 
> Heavy CL and tricep work
> 
> ...


Do you do weighted dips?


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 11, 2022)

Lawddd this man is a monster 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 11, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Do you do weighted dips?


Yes 100 lb


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 11, 2022)

So that comment about "casually picking up something most people struggle to lift" hit home just now reading this. Dude.... Holy shit. I'm trying to even fathom what kind of mass monster could toss this weight around and I am just in awe


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 11, 2022)

What's your secret to all this strength @Achillesking  ? It's the Jamaican pee isn't it!


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 11, 2022)

I


Bomb10shell said:


> So that comment about "casually picking up something most people struggle to lift" hit home just now reading this. Dude.... Holy shit. I'm trying to even fathom what kind of mass monster could toss this weight around and I am just in awe


if you saw how ugly I am it would all make sense


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> What's your secret to all this strength @Achillesking  ? It's the Jamaican pee isn't it!


Yes. Also it's the fact my mother never loved me and I my penis well not tiny is just meh


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> What's your secret to all this strength @Achillesking  ? It's the Jamaican pee isn't it!


Oh also it's because I'm mad I'm not a ninja turtle


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Oh also it's because I'm mad I'm not a ninja turtle


You are only missing the shell. It's 2022 you are allowed to identify as what ever you want.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> You are only missing the shell. It's 2022 you are allowed to identify as what ever you want.


You know what good fuckin point


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> You know what good fuckin point


Maybe you could get your wife to change her name to April? Really seal the deal.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Maybe you could get your wife to change her name to April? Really seal the deal.


Ehh she's dark skinned the yellow jump suit will be racist


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Ehh she's dark skinned the yellow jump suit will be racist



Thats not true at all
Dark skinned people can pull off clothing that us whiteys cant


----------



## jliftsbig (Sep 12, 2022)

Following, supporting you brother!


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 12, 2022)

jliftsbig said:


> Following, supporting you brother!


That can be a daunting task. He is almost 300#s that is a lot of man to try and hold up for any length of time. Now find the new member intro's thread and tell us about yourself!


----------



## jliftsbig (Sep 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> That can be a daunting task. He is almost 300#s that is a lot of man to try and hold up for any length of time. Now find the new member intro's thread and tell us about yourself!


Just posted on your recommendation!


----------



## Thewall (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> So after running my mouth for the past few months I figured I would try to be of some use around here and throw this up. Currently sitting at 290-295 around 16% BF and turn 44 in November. Played college football and wrestled after that I got into bodybuilding and competed at a national level but ultimately turning pro wasn't going to happen so I focused on my career/family. Been using AAS on n off for 20 years outside of competition I never ran big cycles. A typical cycle for me would be 500 test 300 npp and your typical blast and cruise method. For this PR run I'll be running 750 test c 800 dhb 500 npp and 5 iu HGH and this will be my last cycle period. Previous bench PR was 585 current 515 for a double this week. I'll also log my food for As I recently was in cut and add my calories back slowly over the past 21 days.


Yo I do t know how I missed this. Right down my alley. Following


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats not true at all
> Dark skinned people can pull off clothing that us whiteys cant





Thewall said:


> Yo I do t know how I missed this. Right down my alley. Following


Welcome


----------



## Thewall (Sep 12, 2022)

Just got caught up. You are a beast. When I grow up I want to be like you. Lol


----------



## Yano (Sep 12, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> So that comment about "casually picking up something most people struggle to lift" hit home just now reading this. Dude.... Holy shit. I'm trying to even fathom what kind of mass monster could toss this weight around and I am just in awe


He's Greek , this is  the kind of stuff they do haahahaha Am I really the only guy thats had Greek friends ? They do impossible shit it's genetic.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> He's Greek , this is  the kind of stuff they do haahahaha Am I really the only guy thats had Greek friends ? They do impossible shit it's genetic.



Olive oil and feats of strength
Welcome to Greece



Achillesking said:


> Welcome



This was an insufficient response to my comment


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

Heracles blood !!!


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

🤗


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 12, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Oh also it's because I'm mad I'm not a ninja turtle


You’re the closest thing I’ve ever seen to a real life ninja turtle


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Olive oil and feats of strength
> Welcome to Greece
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re the closest thing I’ve ever seen to a real life ninja turtle


This makes me more happy then seeing my daughters born


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 18, 2022)

Well I just got done reading through this and have come to the conclusion that I am a fucking child and not really worthy to even be commenting here so back to my hole I go but before I do I have to say JESUS FUCKING CHRIST.... following along now


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 18, 2022)

Have summer broccoli


----------

